

Putting the Del.icio.us Lesson into Practice, Part II: Feature Creep - danw
http://bokardo.com/archives/putting-the-delicious-lesson-into-practice-part-ii/

======
pg
Having high standards for graphic design can help. If you're determined to
keep your front page clean and simple, that pushes back against the forces
that drive feature creep.

~~~
omouse
For desktop applications, having high standards for usability and having an
eye for the best defaults can help.

------
samson
I agree wholeheartedly with the comments about simplicity.

I was recently watching a car video on the tube with a friend
(<http://youtube.com/watch?v=wJEx-xUHe94>) and it reminded me of my personal
goal to keep my web project simple.

In the video Jeremy Clarkson the host of top gear was reviewing the car, and
what showed throughtout the video was how much he genuinely loved the car for
its simiplicity. And car enthusiast can be one of the most hypercritical end
consumers of a product especially when its missing features.

Rolls Royce certainly had the power to put any feature they wanted in the car,
but what impressed the consumer was the discipline to keep it simple. And
we've all had this effect on us on the web from using del.icio.us to google.

I've set the goal for my project to create such end consumer passion through
simiplicty. And with any luck maybe I'll one day be able to afford the
Phantom.

------
parker
It's much too tantalizing sometimes to think that this next feature idea will
resonate with your users; before you know it, your subnavs are completely
packed, and you're not even sure what you want your users to do anymore.

Adopting the minimalist approach is both terrifying and liberating, but
without question, is much more communicative to users.

